# Local Oriskany divers mentioned on CNN website



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife Anna took the photo and I am lurking in the background.

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-832560


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

More pics of the dive.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's pretty cool, congrats on making it on cnn!:thumbsup:


----------



## No Excuses (Apr 7, 2012)

Is that going to be left there permanently or has it already been taken off? Either way, it is still pretty cool to be on cnn.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Brian, I've got nothing against you, but how is this a good idea? Why not add billboards and campaign signs too?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

El Kabong said:


> Brian, I've got nothing against you, but how is this a good idea? Why not add billboards and campaign signs too?


Although the gallery idea it is a thought provoking concept, I doubt anything will come if it.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.divephotoguide.com/under...a-ocean-news/art-installation-uss-vandenberg/
Neat concept......they did it down south...but its a different crowd down there.
Some will find it adds intrest, some will consider it graffetti.


----------

